# 86 300zx-stereo nightmare!



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

Someone help me! (zbum, i hope you're reading this.) I just bought my new stereo and speakers to put in my 86 z. The stock stereo is wired stranger than anything i've ever encountered in my life. The wire harness i'm supposed to use has two harnesses...my stereo only has one. The guys at my work (best buy) told me that it's because the stereo has an internal amp somewhere. I know now it's under the passenger seat...so basically...How THE F*CK do i install this thing!? I'm so friekin baffled. Help, please.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Your 86' has an AMP? I will have to go look at mine. If it does you will need to just rewire everything. Probably less difficult than trying to use the stock wiring. Only wires I would try to find and use from stock wiring is a Hot wire, accessory wire, and the atenna (if easy to get to). Someone has the wire color codes somewhere on here. Plus your aftermarket stereo will probably be pushing out more watts and thicker wire will be better for the speakers. I have seen the small guage wires used for the stock speakers. really small.... Running wires in the ZX shouldnr be all that difficult, it being a 2 seater and all.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You have to cut all of the wires that go from your amp to your speakers...

Then run all new wires from your headunit down to under the seat. Splice and there ya go.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

asleepz said:


> You have to cut all of the wires that go from your amp to your speakers...
> 
> Then run all new wires from your headunit down to under the seat. Splice and there ya go.


alright, that's kinda what i figured, but i'm still a little confused. Now am i going to still use the amp and run new wire to the head unit, or am i just going to pull the amp completely? If i do pull the amp, how do would i splice the rear speakers into the current harness?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Myidolis said:


> how do would i splice the rear speakers into the current harness?


You dont... Thats what we were sayin'. You will need just to remove the amp and run all new wires to your rear speakers. It wont be all that difficult, and it will be a big improvement over the stock wires.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> You dont... Thats what we were sayin'. You will need just to remove the amp and run all new wires to your rear speakers. It wont be all that difficult, and it will be a big improvement over the stock wires.


Right, i've got that part. But there is only one wire harness that would then splice in to the new deck and it only contains wiring for the front two speakers. So i guess i'm asking if i would just splice the new wires that i'm running into the new harness for the deck, or if i would run them somewhere else. I'm guessing just patch em to the new deck harness but i want to be sure, because i'm only going to have one day to get this done and i don't want to fuck it up and be out of a stereo for two weeks until i get another shot. Thanks for all your help so far by the way.


----------

